# Wow



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

WOW i was just in the maintenance forum and found another swany. this swany seemed to tick some people off. IMO
I am new here so if i'm out of line please tell me .







my name is SWANNY.

regards, kevin aka swanny


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

swanny said:


> WOW i was just in the maintenance forum and found another swany. this swany seemed to tick some people off. IMO
> I am new here so if i'm out of line please tell me .
> 
> 
> ...










I remember him. Yeah he did seem to rub people the wrong way.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I like Swany.
It's a shame he sold his outback.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Kevin,

When I first saw your screenname I had a flashback. Swany started out ok and then went south right before he disappeared from Outbackers









Not to worry, your name is still good.....for now


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh ya, Swany. Those were the good ol days back when the Swanster would shake things up......
OK i have no idea who he was but you seem just fine....


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Personally, I think Swany is a-okay. He likes to stir things up and show the OTHER side of things, I kinda like the attitude as to not always go with the "politically correct" and "socially acceptable" way of thinking. It makes things exciting and interesting LOL Maybe some of us just don't believe in the popularity contests some people play. Uh-oh, was that socially unacceptable? Sorry lol


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I too can be a little brash. 
Powderpuff conversations are sometimes a bore.

Welcome new Swanny 
From another Kevin!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Nothing is ever as it appears.................

Half empty, half full. Different strokes............

It is all the same.

Welcome Kevin.


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome Swanny . . . from another Swanie!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

_Way down upon the Swanny..._
Oh, sorry! Did I sing that out loud?








*Welcome to Outbackers, Swanny!*








We're glad you found us. And don't worry too much about your apparent association with that other Swanie. He an alright guy too.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I hate when that happens. As a matter of fact, I was going to use "skippershe" but someone in SoCal already had it.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

campmg said:


> I hate when that happens. As a matter of fact, I was going to use "skippershe" but someone in SoCal already had it.


I know, I know - My name is OregonCampin and there is this OTHER guy on Outbackers named Oregon Camping (some weirdo beaver fan I am sure).... somehow someone called me OC and well, the fight began... Lets just say we agreed that I would be OCjr and he is OCSR


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Some body stop the world! I want to get off!! I am sooooo confused!!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, all I have to say is welcome to Outbackers! Glad to have you onboard.


----------

